# Trailer Options



## OnTheFly7 (Jan 6, 2013)

First of all, I just wanted to say the good folks over at the Dakota Decoy Forum recommended this site. After having a look around, I decided to register. This looks like a good place and hopefully a former Midwesterner, now in Arizona, can contribute as much as I hope to be helped. :beer:

Over the past year or two I have slowly gotten away from archery hunting and I am focusing more and more on Waterfowl, given the fact that I live in an incredible state rich with Waterfowl! :eyeroll: Due to this, I will be having to travel quite a bit to get to some good hunting. There are a handful of places here, but I am looking at going to Colorado, Utah, Idaho, Montana and anywhere else. I am looking for a trailer that will be a good first trailer, but one that my vehicle will handle fairly well in the steeper mountain grades!

Currently, I have an '05 Dodge Durango with the 4.7L V8, not the HEMI. The next vehicle will be either a 1500 or 2500 RAM, not sure yet. However, the RAM is not coming right away and I want a trailer that the Durango will handle, comfortably. I am hoping to build some shelves inside and do other things as well. I know down the road I may get an ATV as well. I like the idea of a tandem axel trailer but think it may be too much trailer.

What size trailer and what kind of set up do you all recommend?

I look forward to the responses!


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

I guess you would want to put what you are planning on hauling in the trailer. How many decoys of what type (full body?), 4 wheeler, and blinds. You will want to figure out how much your vehicle can pull and a price range. Thats alot of miles and gas will be a killer. I don't know too much about the moutain drives, but having a single is nice depending on weight you are puting in the trailer. Its not going to bounce when loaded with decoys, doubles are good for more weight.


----------

